# new fluval ebi



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

That looks awesome! That driftwood looks amazing in there as does the carpet!


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Tank looks really nice. Cant wait until the moss grows in!


----------



## Zac (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice. I changed out the light with a Finnex 26w too on mine. What bulb did you end up purchasing?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Zac said:


> Nice. I changed out the light with a Finnex 26w too on mine. What bulb did you end up purchasing?


i use the light that came with it, i think it was 6500k or 6700k


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

1 month update:
I got hit with rhizoclonium but it slowly going away now, my mini pelia shot out root and over few days i had all this green stuff completely covering my driftwood thought it was algae but it all mini pelia. those root must have shoot out spores or something like that.

New plants added:
Downoi
Crypt nurii

Added 10 crs and 4 cbs, i think i lost 1 or 2 crs they always behind the driftwood that where i added the almond leaf and where the sponge filter is hidden. 

Added 2 amanos and 1 really large cherry shrimp i think she sakura or fire red, they did a really nice job clearing the rhizoclonium however 1 amano disappear overnight i couldn't find him on the floor. 

Full tank shot









mini pellia every where









mini pellia roots i never new they had roots, accidentally remove tons of root when i try to pick off some of the rhizoclonium off, this pic is what left but they still shooting out roots. It make the driftwood look really natural when the root get very long, they look like vine


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

How long are you running your lights?? I added a 10watt bulb to my flora and I was dealing with algea..and i'm running CO2...oh yeah it looks great too!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Those small specks of MP here and there completes the DW.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice indeed. I get that MP on my wood also. I think it looks really good considering my Java Moss didn't grow up like I wanted it to. It's a nice green and brings a more natural look to the tank. I also LOVE that Downoi! I want some for my tank, and would get it if I had the room in there.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

> How long are you running your lights??


I have light on for 4 hrs daytime and 4 hr night time so 8 hrs total. Actually those algae was my fault i had a rhizoclonium outbreak in my 5.5 gallon that i manage to clear out with excel , through my stupidity i move some frogbit over from 5.5 and accidentally transfer the algae into the ebi i can't overdose excel in this tank because of the crs/cbs so i might have to do a 5 day black out. 

Update sry no picture but i remove 90% of the HC since the shrimp wasn't liking it to much they prefer to walk on the gravel i did planted some more e.belem.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

here update of it: 
No Co2 
Fertilizer whenever i remember
Move 9 chili rasboras in to the tank and 2 otto catfish and 4 peppered cory
Still have TFR, CRS, and CBS in the tank.
I remove ton off moss off the driftwood it was completely covered in mini pelia and Fissiden Fontanus. Added Two peacock moss attach on steel mesh and it growing out of control. I remove the Philippians java fern and place it into my CPD breeding tank, it was growing out of control in Ebi. 
The watersprite look brown in some area because i didn't trim it in awhile and the bottom was browning from no light so i trim like 3/4 of it then i took the latest picture
Got bored of the HC carpet so i remove i toss it out and added MM since it grow very slow.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

I LOVE, LOve your tank. One of the most natural looking tanks on the site now IMO. Looks like my Dartfrog Viv. So lush.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

What type of water do you use?


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

I just used cold tap water that i dechlorinate and add alittle bit of calcium sulfate for the shrimp. I wanted a poison dart frog too but gf said no so i got a nano reef instead. Maybe one day i get some frogs too


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

LoL, Tell your GF that a Nano-Reef is waaay more $$$ than a DF Viv. Lol. I love to just open my viv and take a deep breath. Smells like jungle.



kuro said:


> I just used cold tap water that i dechlorinate and add alittle bit of calcium sulfate for the shrimp. I wanted a poison dart frog too but gf said no so i got a nano reef instead. Maybe one day i get some frogs too


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Lol maybe it the frog that freaks her out but i think she always wanted a saltwater tank too and so far I'm loving the corals, all the rules i learn about freshwater plant is reverse in a reef system.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Great piece of wood with the mini pelia! Didn't know it had roots either!

Matt


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Thank i finally had the chance to work on it today. i trim out a ton of mini pelia and F. fontanus, took out the back wall and move the watersprite to back and toss out the L repen and round pelia. I post and update once everything grows back.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Alittle update, I turn the Ebi into a CPD tank and remove whatever shrimp i had left, for some reason they kept dying in this tank. I install a DIY Co2 and added new plant i got from jimko raok and the Ebi wall flew off few weeks ago so i didn't clean off the remaining silicone.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

nice tank! so you are breeding CPDs? how's that going? is the one in the last pic gravid? she's lookin pretty fat


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

lol i try not to but there no way you can't with these fish. They breed non stop, i added 3 of my 2 months old fry into that tank with the parents and gave away like 20 already. After cleaning the tank and removing some moss to place into my shrimp tank i found a bunch of new fry swimming around. They are notorious for eating their own babies though so you have to remove them if you want to save the baby.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Last Update before i tear it down to rescape. 

Fluval Ebi 5_5_12A by Tinyen, on Flickr



5_05_12B by Tinyen, on Flickr


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the tank a lot. What are the little stem plants at the left? Are those ammannia Bonsai? And what about the little grass like plant in front?


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Thank, yea the stem plant is ammania bonsai and the stem plant i think you talking about is marsilea minuta. Also the other stem on left side is erio. parkeir and i think erio. cinerum.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

what is the plant on the wood its cool looking? tank is awsome keep up the good work


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Thank but i'm going to rescape this tank soon maybe in another month after all my final. The dark green moss all over the driftwood is mini pelia(coral moss), and the lighter color moss on the right of driftwood is Fissiden fontanus(Phoenix moss).


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Love the tank! Makes me want to get an ebi, too. The fissidens on the driftwood is a really nice touch


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

what is the dry start method? sorry, im still a noob at planted tanks.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

austin.b said:


> what is the dry start method? sorry, im still a noob at planted tanks.


DSM is when you grow the plant in emerse form meaning there no water as most aquatic plant can grow without be submerge in water as long you cover the aquarium and keep the humidity really high within the aquarium, this way you can get the low foreground plant to grow into a nice carpet without worrying to much about algae. It a slow process though and require lots of patience.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

So i took Broke the Ebi down and rescape it. I was so busy with my final that i decided to see up an emerse tank for awhile, than flood it later in summer. I also broke down my nano reef and move that to a larger tank and convert the nano to freshwater shrimp tank and also i have a 4g nano that i been messing around with. 

The Emerse Ebi, I had another Malaysian driftwood sitting around for months so i decided to use it for fun. I had no Idea what i was doing in this tank lol. The photo not to clear to much condensation on the glass. 
Substrate: Cat liter and top off with FSS
Plants: HC, E. Belem, MM

6_06_12_Ebi
Here is my 4g nano:
Substrate: FSS 
Fauna: 2 otto 
Plants: UG, E. Belem, ammannia bonsai
DIY Yeast CO2
I started with emerse for a week with the UG and E. Belem then I flooded it, here a photo right after the flood. 

IMG_2729 

Here it is currently it spreading really fast the UG and E. Belem racing.

IMG_2741 

Here is my Cadlight 8g nano that was previously a reef tank, I remove the AIO in the back to make room for the driftwood in my previous Ebi tank. I also remove the Erio from my 4g and place it in this tank. LOL can you count all the babie PFR on the driftwood? There more then 20
Plant: Erio specie, downoi, crypt Nurii, mini pelia, Weeping moss, Peacock moss, fissiden fontanus.
Fauna: PFR, CRS, CBS
DIY CO2
Lighting: LED and Ebi 12w light. 
Substrate: aquasoil new Amazonia

IMG_2738


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Man....you make the coolest Nanos, especially amazing DW pieces....Keep up the great work!


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Man....you make the coolest Nanos, especially amazing DW pieces....Keep up the great work!


Thank!


----------

